# IBM T22 will not boot. 0175 error.



## Russelllk (Dec 22, 2004)

Hello,
I have posted this previously under motherboards and bios. I have had no reponses and think it may have been in the wrong forum.

I have got to the stage of thinking the T22 laptop has had its last gasp.

Any reponses appreciated.


This is the previous post.

Hi,
This is a friend's notebook. It is an IBM T22. The error that comes up is an error 0175 which IBM describes as a system card problem.

However upon further reading of other IBM threads and evaluating the documentation the error relates to the BIOS and IBM have had two attempts to resolve it. In 12 BOIS updates for the T22 they have 2 relating to the 0175 error (in update 5 and update 10). As such I do not believe the error we have is a system card error but rather a problem that IBM had in misprogramming. They have a solution but it requires booting from a floppy in the A: drive to update the BIOS. The problem (theirs and mine) is that the error stops the laptop booting prior to the point of reading the floppy. Hence the solution cannot work for me.

Their solution is given in http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...ocid=MIGR-44186

I found it by putting IBM T22 0175 into Google.
If I do the search without the T22 I get another IBM site that advises the 0175 error is caused by a faulty system card.
ie I think the T22 had a BIOS programming problem.

Other information.
The machine is running XP Professional.
On bootup the error given occurs at the bottom of the first boot screen.
it is ERROR 0175: Bad CRC1, stop POST task.
The machine was bought 12 months ago and so has no warrantee.
The machine has had consistent low level use and has been well looked after.

I am interested if anyone has used the procedure or can offer an alternative. I am not a hardware person.
I am interested whether the solution works. http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...ocid=MIGR-44186

thanks in anticipation

Russell


----------



## litowczak (May 11, 2006)

*T22 notebook 0175 error*

Hi,
On the t22 problem, I have the same problem with a A21m IBM thinkpad. My pursuit of this issue pretty much ended in the need to replace the motherboard. 
One thing to check is the small CMOS battery. My check of same resulted in it being OK. The battery is in one of the bottom access compartments on the left side of the notebook. I checked it without taking it out. I first disconnected the main battery and then the small battery connection. I used two very thin wires into the battery connector and used a voltage meter. A voltage of 3 was gotten.
It appears that no other repair options exist out there except replacement of the motherboard.
Did you ever get any responses? I got some info from Smart Computing but it was what I had found.
I am using Windows 2000 Professional.


----------

